# “Uniformly Excellent:”. Value of Noncommissioned Officers



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2019)

Uniformly Excellent: The Importance of America’s Noncommissioned Officers


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks good Sir!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 20, 2019)

Wasn't this posted somewhere else, Sir? <stares in NCO>


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2019)

I would've suggested a high and tight, sir...or maybe a riding crop...


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 23, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 30004
> 
> Uniformly Excellent: The Importance of America’s Noncommissioned Officers


I dig this NCO who helped you out. I’m a big proponent of being “for the boys”- obviously for the junior enlisted and peers first, but viewing good officers like this is important for us NCOs. The fact he/she took the time to go and watch your back and help you get squared away is uncommon, even in Regiment.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 23, 2019)

When I was at Navy officer school, the Navy Chiefs and Marine Officer Instructors (i.e., DIs...) were utterly, fully, and without equal, professional.  They got us squared away and made sure_ we_ looked professional.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2019)

The main problem is the military continues to neuter NCO's. Yes, good NCO's will lead no matter what, but their power and influence erodes every day. It is rare to see an Air Force NCO do NCO business without involving a CGO. I've seen Army units do the same.

How many E-9's have 4-year degrees? FOR WHAT? If you need a 4-year degree to be a CSM then (insert branch here) has totally failed you and your folks. E-7's are O-2's/ O-3's with more deployments. Change my mind.


----------



## digrar (Oct 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> E-7's are O-2's/ O-3's with more deployments. Change my mind.



Our Infantry O1s do the E6 (we don't do E7s anymore) promotion course as their Regimental Officers Basic Course.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2019)

AWP said:


> The main problem is the military continues to neuter NCO's. Yes, good NCO's will lead no matter what, but their power and influence erodes every day. It is rare to see an Air Force NCO do NCO business without involving a CGO. I've seen Army units do the same.




I don't know if the erosion you note applies to the USMC. IMV and experience Marine E4s and E5s always had significantly more authority and responsibility than comparable grades in the AF.


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I don't know if the erosion you note applies to the USMC. IMV and experience Marine E4s and E5s always had significantly more authority and responsibility than comparable grades in the AF.



What little I've worked around the Corps was positive; I cannot speak for the Navy.

The Army and AF units I've seen are a mixed bag. Don't get me wrong, there are some amazing NCO's out there, men and women I'd have no problem following. There are the bad ones, those exist anywhere and I consider them to be the minority. The majority are just weak because the system undermines them. You take even the best metals, but forge or temper them improperly and you have something brittle. I personally think that's where the Army's and Air Force's NCO corps is right now.

I LOVE, you have no idea, the story in the OP's post. I think that's probably the sort of NCO who will lead no matter what. I'm jaded and cynical, I get that, but I think the NCO in the OP's story is in the minority. 

In all honesty, I blame officers and E-8's/ E-9's for allowing NCO's to become human jello (or to create that quivering mass), but I digress. That's probably best for another thread.


----------

